# Blog about Our Journey



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all,

am blogging about my journey TTC if anyone is interested. Please have a look / subscribe if you wish.

http://weforgotthesperm.blogspot.com/


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I heart blogs!  Will go check it out xx


----------

